# Some help yank friends



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I am buying a trowel off all wall and i cant understand the size 11inch is 279.4mm which is pur standard top coat trowel all good and well but then its 11"x4-1/2" i cant figure out the 4-1/2 inch does that mean 3.5 inches confused thanks


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What the


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

What do your tape measures look like? How do they read?


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussie tape in mm


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What is this 4in-3/4 i understand straight forward inches


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The 3/4 is 3/4 of an inch. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok so even tho it says minus its actually 4 inches plus 3/4 inch


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

It's not a minus, it's a dash. It's read as "four and three quarter inch".


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok awesome yeah our trowels would say e.g 280mm x 125mm 
All good now just gota figure out now how to apply the dwt discount to the all wall price


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

embella plaster said:


> Aussie tape in mm


Hey! whats on the end of those legs in the background :w00t:
The conversion chart I found said 4 1/2" = 114mm and 4 3/4" = 121mm.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey! whats on the end of those legs in the background :w00t:
> The conversion chart I found said 4 1/2" = 114mm and 4 3/4" = 121mm.


Great minds think alike!:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah thanks guys i thought it was a minus not dash ohh thats tom my wifes gay best friend ill let him know guys u have great taste


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah thanks guys i thought it was a minus not dash ohh thats tom my wifes gay best friend ill let him know guys u have great taste


 
Ah HA, HA HA, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I know huh i told him hes flattered what a epic fail huh


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> All good now just gota figure out now how to apply the dwt discount to the all wall price


 You log in, PM them and tell them your DWT user name, then they load your account with the auto discount so anytime you log in it just happens, Cool huh.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I know huh i told him hes flattered what a epic fail huh


 
For real? Is that dudes legs in ugg boots? I just thought you were being very quick witted?? 

Like when you driving along and see a cyclist and think nice arse, Then come up for a side view and its a dude :blink: ................Not me though, I wouldn't do that :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah im just a funny prick its my wifes girlfriend lol i got my ten mins of making some one feel gay


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

oh you bus-turd :glare:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Nah im just a funny prick its my wifes girlfriend lol i got my ten mins of making some one feel gay


That's just nasty!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah u would of been like omg ewwww for 3 seconds and been like few its all good


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Haha classic 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL!! !!! 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Haha classic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey aussie got a question for you your up west is all you do ceilings and every house is double brick with render walls or is some house construction timber studs with plasterboard finish if so what the % of just ceiling jobs and what ate timber stud wall jobs.......so yanks understand my question west australia is a very hot place different to the rest of aus example i am in victoria and every house is timber stud except old old houses which have solid plaster before drywall days


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Embella for sure ...Typically yes 80% of homes are double brick walls and timber studs on the ceiling.....however about 30% off my jobs are brick homes 30% timber stud homes and 40% would be commercial. The majority of homes are brick around the city...the closer you get into the city you get the more 1970s homes with jarrah walls and plaster glass to walls and ceilings with the colonial cornices which we do renovations on.... Then up in the hills on the outskirts of the city we have more timber style homes as they have different building codes and further out in the hills the code is different again because of an earthquake 50yrs ago 
And some of the more high end homes near the coast or overlooking the river are generally 2 story homes with brick walls 200m ish (7.8 inches) concrete slabs between each story with a commercial style roof...like tin roof with purlins which we hang a rondo suspension system from 
Same as with the ground floors into the slabs we build rondo system unless they want to be cheap and get the (hard wall plasterer) to run a skim on it.
Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah it does thanks w.a is so different to vic..nsw...and qld


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Too easy man...yer so I hear we are a bit backwards over here , I gather over there is all timber framers yeah ?
Where a outs are you from ?.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah all new construction domestic is timber frames ....u get the odd hipster who tries some new product like i did a job recently that were polystyrene blocked filled with cement and the walls where dot and dab this was external only internal dividing walls were timber some eco fancy smancy house...i am in melbourne in the mornington peninsula real hilly coastal area million dollar mansions


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahh nice spot some good fishing around their Are the homes mostly built on stilts or flat on ground ? Does it get cold down that way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

The massive ones are all split level due to the hill range from 1mil to about 10mil that i have seen really good lifestyle i live in the normal working class area on the skirts lol.....half half some concrete piles in the ground some slabs and some stilts


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Fun times getting access too the jobs I'd imagine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Holden colorado my friend


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Lucky you even make it to the site. :whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol gaz..... that too, haha nah, I meant getting sheets on site ect ect we have jobs in the hills and they are so tight and awkward sometimes to get things around 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah all good wide open estates well planned


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Holden colorado my friend


Theres one here, two years old, The wiring loom was chaffing on the chassis and cut through, Messed it up bad, computer and electrics all turned to ****e, Had to get all re set and the windscreen had to come out and get rust repairs done but still quite nice utes.

Fotons came here as well but they started falling apart, Just the small things, but manifolds rust out in a few years, the local dealer got rid of them.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah colorado just recalled the new models for that reason mine is a 2010 so not affected yay


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I had the 09 colllorado they are good 4x4 !!
I the dual cab landcruiser now tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

That means your making lots of money lol i will get a bigger truck one day eg landcruiset or i would love a f series truck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You aussies piss me off with your new trucks, I want one but don't make that much................I would like new landrover defender 90 but I don't have 70k spare.

The DC landcrusier would be a good truck.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't be like that Caz  I thought you loved your little Suzuki, not as much as your old Nissan though they are one tuff truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What are you talking about caz on the news hear they are saying the NZ ecenomy is stronger then ours and with all the earthquakes construction is booming you should be making a killing bud


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Don't be like that Caz  I thought you loved your little Suzuki, not as much as your old Nissan though they are one tuff truck.:thumbsup:


 Yeah I do love my little Suzuki, Its a wee ripper, Its just got small testicles haha.



embella plaster said:


> What are you talking about caz on the news hear they are saying the NZ ecenomy is stronger then ours and with all the earthquakes construction is booming you should be making a killing bud


 Im not in earthquake area mate, I have plenty of work though, months of it, in a small town, Just a lot of smaller jobs etc, a few bigger jobs, Moneys ok but not as high as yours, I built a new house a few years back so no money for a new truck now............Not that I need one though, I don't do many km a year, About 5-7k, how many kms per year are you travelling?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Small jobs are the best i make more money on small jobs im like you i do most my own work only hire when need help i do prob 20,000 ks a year but thats 3 kids aswell karate...dance...lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Small jobs are the best i make more money on small jobs im like you i do most my own work only hire when need help i do prob 20,000 ks a year but thats 3 kids aswell karate...dance...lol


 3 kids mate, Well done keeping up with that I have one 4 year old girl. Small Jobs are good, Easy days but its hr rates for me, Small jobs are less hrs, Not that I mind, Not interested in smashing myself out to much anymore. I do a while on small jobs then some bigger stuff etc etc, If I had house after house the $ would be better but I would get bored and theres more to life than that.

I do plaster, paint, wallpaper etc etc, Good variety


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh thats good i have a 5 year old girl 4 year old boy and 18 month old girl dont get me wrong big jobs are good but then i have to hire subbies....unreliable...i love bathrooms and patches ill smash out a bathroom in a day after materials make 800 bucks for the day go sand for an hour couple days later sweet i wanna learn how to paint properly....go ahead laugh u prob think anyone can paint but what ever i do has to be spot on perfect and i wouldnt be able to paint as good as a pro i would only tackle a garage ceiling or something no woodwork enemal or multi colour walls and stuff


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Oh thats good i have a 5 year old girl 4 year old boy and 18 month old girl dont get me wrong big jobs are good but then i have to hire subbies....unreliable...i love bathrooms and patches ill smash out a bathroom in a day after materials make 800 bucks for the day go sand for an hour couple days later sweet i wanna learn how to paint properly....go ahead laugh u prob think anyone can paint but what ever i do has to be spot on perfect and i wouldnt be able to paint as good as a pro i would only tackle a garage ceiling or something no woodwork enemal or multi colour walls and stuff



Im not laughing, Im a trade cert painter and know not everyone can paint, If you worked with me it would be at least two years before I would label you a painter, There is a lot to know. And im fussy as well, Not stupid fussy, there has to be a limit but its got to be tidy.

Two girls OMG You poor bugger, Mine gives me hell, Lol, All good though.

Do you know about the butterfly patch, California patch etc??


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nope what are these patches


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Love my girls the boy gives me grief lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Nope what are these patches


Check out the link.
https://youtu.be/JB-2RX94FEg


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Love my girls the boy gives me grief lol


Ha ha, give it time. I have two teenage daughters


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Check out the link.
> https://youtu.be/JB-2RX94FEg


 Yep, That's it, Works fantastic Embella, Very good trick to know, I have a job coming, Wasps nest in a wall, ruined about 20cmx20cm of board, Insurance wants to know if I can patch and paint in one day as its a hr travel one way, Thanks to this patch can do.



gazman said:


> Ha ha, give it time. I have two teenage daughters


 Lol, You poor man, My one daughter is going to absolutely run rings around me, I can see it coming.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG i am in love i cant believe how simple that is i never thought this is why i love dwt what do u guys reccomemd when u do that after the application coat is it good enough to top or need another base whats your method


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I was going to buy an older model 2010 landcruiser 2 door for 40-50k.. Then I seen they started making a dual cab landcruiser.....and I was like damn that's what I want!!!
I'll buy a second hand one if them.....they started making me in 2012 long story short wasn't that much more buying a new one...so now I got to bust my arse a bit more.... More incentive to work harder tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh. I've got no children yet so bit more coin in the back pocket ATM lol ... In December this all ends tho will becoming a dad myself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Good stuff mate its great being one how old are you


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks! Yer I'm 32 ATM and am looking forward to it, I was supposed to be getting married in January but our plans have changed a bit now haha . Mrs wasn't to happy about missing out on her wedding



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> OMG i am in love i cant believe how simple that is i never thought this is why i love dwt what do u guys reccomemd when u do that after the application coat is it good enough to top or need another base whats your method


 
Make sure its a nice snug fit, Make the over hanging paper about two inches then cut it back to about 1 inch with scissors, I use a setting mud 20min or 45 min, fit patch nice, wipe out then go over edges with same brew, one more setting then one more to top a multi mud but it all depends on the day, you prob dam near could get away with fitting the patch and one top, Its a great patch, in one go you have patched taped and coated, Holds in there surprisingly well, I have done about 30 of them now. Make sure you scrape out the edges of the board to fit nice clean and square as well.



Aussiecontractor said:


> Oh. I've got no children yet so bit more coin in the back pocket ATM lol ... In December this all ends tho will becoming a dad myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Congrats dude, Get all your sleep now lol, Man my girls been a broken sleep nightmare, 4 1/2 years of it and still going but not as bad now, The first few years 6 times a night at her worst, Feels like you loosing your mind but that's a bit rare, You prob wont get that.

We just having the one child, At 38 years we feel to old and cant face another, Hows your sleeping with 3 Embella?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah 2 older ones go to bed about 8-9 the 18 month old sleeps same but wont get out of our bed lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought with thatbpatch even putting a batten or timber across the patch so it has a backing do the same method as shown but chuck a screw in the middle .....so i guess combining the old way of doing apatch with the new caifornia style


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I thought with thatbpatch even putting a batten or timber across the patch so it has a backing do the same method as shown but chuck a screw in the middle .....so i guess combining the old way of doing apatch with the new caifornia style


 
You could, try it out, That's really not needed and its an extra step but go for it if you want.

I tend to use aqua line board for it, That's or green bathroom board its a little stronger and has fibres in it so went you cut and snap you can see small fibreglass hairs sticking out, Maybe it bonds a little to the existing wallboard you patching, I get off cuts and stash it away for patching, It not affected much by water either, Seems better than standard board for this patch.


----------

